# Hello Everyone



## A Saucerful of Secrets (Apr 21, 2011)

I am on a creative writing course at the moment and have been encouraged to join forums as part of my next assignment; the dreaded: Going Public, this is my first one so don't be too harsh!  Looking forward to interacting with everyone, particularly the poets O and hoping I don't break any of the rules ...

Saucer.


----------



## prmadhura (Apr 21, 2011)

A Saucerful of Secrets said:


> I am on a creative writing course at the moment and have been encouraged to join forums as part of my next assignment; the dreaded: Going Public, this is my first one so don't be too harsh!  Looking forward to interacting with everyone, particularly the poets O and hoping I don't break any of the rules ...
> 
> Saucer.


-------------------
Welcome Saucer,

Am just half-an-hour old here.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome Saucer, most of us don't bite.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Saucer.



Nickie


----------



## Candra H (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey Saucer. Are you a Pink Floyd fan?


----------



## Custard (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome to WF!!


----------



## A Saucerful of Secrets (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi prmadhura,

nice to meet you here in cyberspace!


----------



## A Saucerful of Secrets (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Custard,

yes your cat is very cute!


----------



## A Saucerful of Secrets (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Candra,

I am a fan of Floyd, bit of a giveaway with the name there 

I like your rather gothic looking picture, some of your own artwork?


----------



## A Saucerful of Secrets (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you Nickie!


----------



## A Saucerful of Secrets (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Gumby


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 22, 2011)

No worries, we don't bite. We just nibble. X\'D

Welcome to WF, Saucer!


----------



## candid petunia (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking forward to interacting as well. Welcome!


----------

